
The Full Stack Developer - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781484241516
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just a daily ad for Amazon affiliate linked
books (tag=itbook.store-20) New ads are submitted most days.

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from other retailers'
pages.

